# HSS-928 sediment cup o-ring



## tom from mass (Jan 11, 2017)

New member here.
Greetings,
I want to drain fuel tank on my brand new machine that was delivered to my home by an Authorized Honda Equipment Dealer in July or August 2016.I ASSUMED that they would have put a fuel additive (Startron) into the small amount of gas that they put into the fuel tank as they delivered it to me and gave a demonstration on how to operate it. After walking it up onto my dollie, I hadn't done anything with it until two weeks ago adding a can of "Tru Fuel" zero ethanol gas to fill it up.
This past Sunday we got 14" snow so I was eager to try it out. After reading the manual. Gas flow valve on, choke on, turn key cranking fast new battery. No start,nothing. Unbelievable! Of course they're closed it's Sunday.
I knew it was fuel related. On page 59 in the manual it says to loosen the drain knob to drain the carburetor. I drained about 10 oz. gas and could see water in it near the bottom. I drained a little more then tightened the knob and thankfully it started and ran fine.
I would feel better completely draining the tank and removing the sediment cup to make sure there's no crud in there. The manual says to replace the sediment cup o-ring. I asked the dealer for a new o-ring. He says I can't buy just the o-ring that I would have to buy the kit including a new cup for over $15.00. Does anyone know if I can purchase just the o-ring?
Thanks.
Tom


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If your snowblower is that new, I would just use the same o-ring. It will, most likely NOT leak, But, if it does, then look or the o-ring alone, or spend the $15.

I am 95% sure that it will not leak. They are just trying to sell more parts and being 100% sure. No risk, no reward. Go for it.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I think you're good to go and if you stay with TruFuel you should not have any other problems. (I have no financial interest in that company, just a satisfied customer).


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Reuse the o-ring. Your machine is way to new to have a problem. If it leaks its not the o-rings fault.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Rather than use Tru Fuel ($$$$$$$), consider purchasing E0 fuel from a gas station. Looks like a number of options in MA. You might want to add your location to your profile. It can help with specific recommendations such as this.
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning Tom, You should be fine re-using that O-Ring, as it sits in a recessed groove in the carb body and is well protected. I would probably use a small amount of vaseline on the flange, to be used as a lubricant. Most manufactures recommend replacing gaskets and O-Rings upon removal. It's safer and may be a liability factor. But it's brand new....I wouldn't sweat that one. GLuck, J


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

For a $twenty order yourself this and forget any o-ring troubles for a long while:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Y88BPG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s05?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Rather than use Tru Fuel ($$$$$$$), consider purchasing E0 fuel from a gas station. Looks like a number of options in MA. You might want to add your location to your profile. It can help with specific recommendations such as this.
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


All those options in MA (including Sunoco stations) are selling VP Racing or VP Small engine fuel. Just as pricey as TruFuel. Unfortunately MA (like my state) has legislated a mandate for ethanol at the pumps. %#*^ corn lobby.

I can easily rationalize the cost of the fuel because it avoids problems and my machine works when I need it to. I have a 300' driveway and only use about a quart or two of fuel each time I clear it. Maybe it gets used half a dozen times each year. The machine sits idle most of the time.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

You guys got hammered pretty good up there Tom! Hope you can avoid the corn juice - but if you can't, the True fuel is kinda expensive, but a good option. Next best is to be sure to not let it sit with fuel in it for more than a few months. Stay in the habit of draining it dry and refuel as needed...... the additives they sell for E-fuel are not all they advertise and not worth it IMHO. It's a pain - but what do ya do, but thank the idiots in charge.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tom from mass said:


> He says I can't buy just the o-ring that I would have to buy the kit including a new cup for over $15.00. Does anyone know if I can purchase just the o-ring?
> Thanks.
> Tom


Yes, it is Honda Part Number 16173-001-004, "Gasket, Fuel Strainer Cup" and sells for $4.80.

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer* 

Drop me a PM with your mailing address and I'll get you a few Honda stickers in the mail. Welcome to the Honda Family!


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

Your mostly-empty fuel tank is mostly to blame, because that head space provides the perfect environment for condensation to form. Going forward, I'd suggest buying 5 gallons of ethanol free gas (or 93 octane), treating it with star tron + sta-bil + a splash of Heet. Fill your fuel tank at the beginning of the season and run the blower for a few minutes. Keep the tank topped off after every use, and keep your gas can closed tightly.

I've been doing this for years with no issues. I also start and run the blower at least once a week to keep fresh fuel in the line and carb.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I always drain my tank and run it dry with choke on.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Leave motor running shut off fuel valve let it run and won't have a worry in the world.


----------

